# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  ammunition on national flights

## hotsoup

Hiya.

I recently flew to Christchurch for a hunt, I had about 15x rounds inside a standard pouch with the elastic fitted holes which you put your bullets inside. On the flight from AKLD I had no issues with security however when I checked in my bag to the flight from Christchurch to AKLD the security person said there are new rules that all ammunition has to be stored in the 'original' packaging... I had all of my rem mag AMAX rounds confiscated... My pouch wasn't acceptable.

With these new said rules, how would I go about transporting them the next time? Would one of those green hardlid cases be acceptable?

----------


## stug

They told me that at CHCH about 2 years ago, but there is no rule about original packaging. I eventually got Air NZ to send a taxi 50k to my house pick up my rifle and ammo that I had sent back with my wife and they put it on a later flight for me.

----------


## 223nut

Just go buy a pack and empty it, thy aren't going to know the difference, they might go as far as looking at the headstand though

----------


## stug

This is what it says on the Air NZ website https://www.airnewzealand.co.nz/dangerous-goods

"Airline safety requirements

Ammunition must be securely packed in division 1.4S (UN0012 or UN0014) and must not exceed 5kg gross weight."

No mention of original packaging. 

I rang and had a long discussion with Air NZ at the time and the person agreed there was no requirement that it had to be in the original packaging, just secure. I was also able to tell them that when I booked and told them I was travelling with a firearm I was told the ammunition had to be separate, but no mention was made of it having to be in original packaging.

Cost them a few hundred dollars to get right.

----------


## stug

I've just sent an email to CAA, so hopefully will get a reply about this soon.

----------


## R93

When travelling with handgun ammo the plastic storage boxes were fine.
Can't see why it would be any different with rifle ammo.
Last time I went north the kiosk attendant made me pull out my hard case which was at the bottom of my bag to show her it was locked. No one else I travelled with had to do it.

Sending ammo up prior to a match is the done thing now as guys using .40 would go over the 5kgs limit anyway.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

> Last time I went north the kiosk attendant made me pull out my hard case which was at the bottom of my bag to show her it was locked. No one else I travelled with had to do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Being a Coaster she was probably curious as to how you could open it without thumbs  :Psmiley:   :Psmiley:   :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> Being a Coaster she was probably curious as to how you could open it without thumbs


Ha. Probably. Certainly wasn't my charm.
Having to pull my PJs and teddy bear out in front of everyone waiting was a bit on the nose.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Ha. Probably. Certainly wasn't my charm.
> Having to pull my PJs and teddy bear out in front of everyone waiting was a bit on the nose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


PJ's or one'se? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> PJ's or one'se?


PJs for me and Boo bear has a onesie😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Hiya.
> 
> I recently flew to Christchurch for a hunt, I had about 15x rounds inside a standard pouch with the elastic fitted holes which you put your bullets inside. On the flight from AKLD I had no issues with security however when I checked in my bag to the flight from Christchurch to AKLD the security person said there are new rules that all ammunition has to be stored in the 'original' packaging... I had all of my rem mag AMAX rounds confiscated... My pouch wasn't acceptable.
> 
> With these new said rules, how would I go about transporting them the next time? Would one of those green hardlid cases be acceptable?


I had the same problem at Christchurch any round that wasn't in a plastic storage box that keeps the rounds separate was distroyed.
And I had phoned Auckland information twice to ask the rules and there was no mention of it.
So when I got back and after a few emails to them they reimbursed me for the rounds they took and they said that there call center was wrong and all ammo must be in an approved container that keeps all rounds separate.  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> PJs for me and Boo bear has a onesie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


One day I will introduce your Boo bear to my Tum Tum Teddy.  We're big boys now huh?  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## R93

> One day I will introduce your Boo bear to my Tum Tum Teddy.  We're big boys now huh?  Ha ha ha ha.


It's a date. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Himm I'm flying from uk just going through all the rigmarole with Emirates.
I also have a stop over in Dubai.
I'll let you all know how we get on.

----------


## stug

CAA were no use, they basically said the airlines can impose their own conditions and talk to the airline.

----------


## 38 South

That's correct, as the NZCAA Rules only set out the minimum standards that are to be complied with. Individual operators must specify in their exposition how they intend to comply with those requirements and in practise often exceed the basic requirements. There are also differences in the standards for different levels of organisations; VFR operations such as those that you would fly into the bush with, commuter airlines that have aircraft without segregated baggage compartments, transport aircraft above 5700 kg maximum take-off weight - Air NZ/Jetstar domestic, and then again for international operators. So, like the CAA said check with your airline first. incidentally I had several rounds of 7mm wsm ammunition removed (and destroyed) from my baggage by aviation security in QN when returning north in late March, reason given was that the rounds were just secured by a rubber band so potentially could rub together, and also an empty aluminium fuel bottle in another bag. Weary after 10 days in the bush and a tight schedule. Unfortunately you will receive different information from individual staff members within Air NZ (and likely other large airlines), probably due to unfamiliarity so best to talk to them early in the piece.

----------


## stug

@38 South that is the issue. Air NZ gives mixed messages. When you book and tell them you have a firearm all you are told is the ammuntion must be in a separate bag. On their website with info about dangerous goods there is no mention of having to be in original packaging or any other sort of container. Then at check in you are surprised by someone saying it must be in an original container. You have booked the trip 6 months ago and paind over $1000 for your hunting, and cannot take your ammo, and cannot buy any one the way as you are flying in to he block on the Sunday. Plus you are sighted in for handloads, not commercial ammo.
Air NZ needs to get their act together and state clearly the requirements  on their website and train their call centre staff properly.

----------


## hotsoup

^ Agreed, it's not good enough.

----------


## Russian 22.

Post on their social media. It seems like it's the only way to get anything done with regards to corporations. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## systolic

> @38 South that is the issue. Air NZ gives mixed messages. When you book and tell them you have a firearm all you are told is the ammuntion must be in a separate bag. On their website with info about dangerous goods there is no mention of having to be in original packaging or any other sort of container. Then at check in you are surprised by someone saying it must be in an original container. You have booked the trip 6 months ago and paind over $1000 for your hunting, and cannot take your ammo, and cannot buy any one the way as you are flying in to he block on the Sunday. Plus you are sighted in for handloads, not commercial ammo.
> Air NZ needs to get their act together and state clearly the requirements  on their website and train their call centre staff properly.


Or you could just keep your ammo in original packaging. Or boxes that look like original packaging.

I know a few guys who have traveled overseas with all their 9mm reloads packed in factory ammo packets rescued from the rubbish bin at the range.

----------


## Ryan

What if I'm taking a spam can of 660 rounds of Romanian milsurp? It's in the original factory packaging.

----------


## Sauer

Airlines are not free to make their own decisions regarding carriage of dangerous goods, they must comply with the IATA Dangerous Goods Regulations. These regulations are quite complex, and it is no surprise that you will get different stories from different people, because more than likely the people on the phone have no dangerous goods training.

Carriage of ammunition is covered under exceptions to the rules, which allows you to carry up to 5kg without declaring (and packaging) as dangerous goods. Be thankful that this exception exists, because if you were required to declare/package them as dangerous goods the cost would be prohibitive.

The airlines do, of course, reserve the right to place more restrictive requirements than required by the IATA DGRs.

This is cut and pasted from the regulations from TABLE 2.3.A Provisions for Dangerous Goods Carried by Passengers or Crew
(Subsection 2.3)

"Ammunition (cartridges for weapons), securely packaged (in Div. 1.4S, UN 0012 or UN 0014
only), in quantities not exceeding 5 kg gross weight per person for that person's own use.
Allowances for more than one person must not be combined into one or more packages."

----------


## systolic

> What if I'm taking a spam can of 660 rounds of Romanian milsurp? It's in the original factory packaging.


Does it weigh five kilograms or less?

----------


## stug

I am quite happy to follow their rules, I would just like to know what they are.

----------


## Sideshow

Right this is what I'm doing writing to the head Dude of each airline, getting what is needed down on paper!
Will also make sure that I have there personally line number and email!
Then when I meet little Hitler at the check in I can wave me papers in his/her face and tell them to call top man and sort it with him.
I've learnt never deal with the minions there a bunch of plebes  :Wink:  deal with the main Dude and save yourself the headache  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

So shot gun ammo would not be aloud in original packaging. ?  It's not separated . Very confusing 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

They all seem to make up their own rules like my bag that held my ammo also had to have a lock on it.
Which is no where in the rules.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

Mate,any chance that when you receive such replys from the head "dudes",they could be put into a sticky file,so that one could print and carry.....thanks in advance





> Right this is what I'm doing writing to the head Dude of each airline, getting what is needed down on paper!
> Will also make sure that I have there personally line number and email!
> Then when I meet little Hitler at the check in I can wave me papers in his/her face and tell them to call top man and sort it with him.
> I've learnt never deal with the minions there a bunch of plebes  deal with the main Dude and save yourself the headache

----------


## zimmer

> Right this is what I'm doing writing to the head Dude of each airline, getting what is needed down on paper!
> Will also make sure that I have there personally line number and email!
> Then when I meet little Hitler at the check in I can wave me papers in his/her face and tell them to call top man and sort it with him.
> I've learnt never deal with the minions there a bunch of plebes  deal with the main Dude and save yourself the headache


Mate I will put money on it that they will not commit themselves in writing. It's just not how the game is played  :Psmiley: 
Best of luck at any rate.

----------


## shift14

> Right this is what I'm doing writing to the head Dude of each airline, getting what is needed down on paper!
> Will also make sure that I have there personally line number and email!
> Then when I meet little Hitler at the check in I can wave me papers in his/her face and tell them to call top man and sort it with him.
> I've learnt never deal with the minions there a bunch of plebes  deal with the main Dude and save yourself the headache


I'll bet you a dollar to a knob of goat shit you won't get an answer, just a referral to policy as stated on the website.

You're better off to print the policy and be seen to have tried to comply, and have it ready to show the check in agent.

I've seen lots of guys in full camo checking in and watched for a laugh. 

Generally they're amped for the trip, running late, and haven't read the policy.....

Ask yourself at this point who holds all the cards, and who ( even if they're wrong ) has the potential to cause the other party the most inconvenience and upset.

It always helps to start with a smile and try to be seen to have complied.

I say all this cause if I fuck up taking guns and ammo on a flight, my job is gone.

Be careful how you go when hitting up the ' top dog ', because as with couriers, it might be just as easy for them to say no, it's all too hard, and not worth the agro at the check in counter.

B

----------


## 300winmag

When I travel overseas with firearms and ammo I notify the airline concerned well in advance. It's all in there Dangerous Goods rules and regs on the net.
They reply back with an email approval, I print off a couple of copies and bring them with me to the checkout.
Basically make sure firearms are in locked cases, and ammo in a separate locked container. To save weight all my ammo is lose in plastic clips with no packaging simply so 5kgs of ammo is 5kgs. I weigh the ammo on the cooks kitchen scales before leaving.
Never had a nosey parker want to open my ammo container.
A few years back I inadvertently packed a rifle bolt into my hand carry and some officious prick at the xray screening pulled me aside and got me to open the container, he went off his nut, he called the airport police and every other fucker that needed to know. It all started when I rocked up at Business Class check in and was over weight with 2 x rifles, ammo and gear so I pulled some gear from my check in and placed it into my hand carry. Must admit the Copper was really good about it and didn't have a problem but the young arsehole at Aviation Security had other ideas, he lost his rag when I told him to step on it and get it sorted or else I'll miss my flight.

----------


## hunt_fish

The rules themselves don't seem to refer to the packaging:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ammu...eduled_flights
But in my experience they've always wanted it so the rounds can't touch one another. When we flew out one time I watched the X-ray screen and the guy manning it said all he was looking for was that the rounds weren't touching one another / bulk packaged. Any packaging that achieves this is fine though - doesn't need to be "original" packaging 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> I am quite happy to follow their rules, I would just like to know what they are.


Well the rules will all be continuously made up on the spot and changed at will. Maybe they are all Arms Officers "in training" and practicing their "interpretation skills

----------


## mikee

> So shot gun ammo would not be aloud in original packaging. ?  It's not separated . Very confusing 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


Well if you take a slab its separated into ten boxes of 25  :Grin:

----------


## steven

Interesting, I tried to take a rifle on the train and asked about it and got told no ammunition under any circumstances and the gun had to be kept with the driver.   zSp the Q is if ammo can be transported on an airplane why not a train?

----------


## outdoorlad

Remember also that all domestic baggage is X rayed now at the main ports, I picked my mate mate up at Queenstown airport after he had flown down from Auckland the other day & he had a note in his pack from Aviation security saying they had removed bic lighters out of it.

----------


## outdoorlad

> @38 South that is the issue. Air NZ gives mixed messages. When you book and tell them you have a firearm all you are told is the ammuntion must be in a separate bag. On their website with info about dangerous goods there is no mention of having to be in original packaging or any other sort of container. Then at check in you are surprised by someone saying it must be in an original container. You have booked the trip 6 months ago and paind over $1000 for your hunting, and cannot take your ammo, and cannot buy any one the way as you are flying in to he block on the Sunday. Plus you are sighted in for handloads, not commercial ammo.
> Air NZ needs to get their act together and state clearly the requirements  on their website and train their call centre staff properly.


 @stug Give them a serve up on there Facebook page as that's mointoried 24/7

----------


## Sideshow

> Mate,any chance that when you receive such replys from the head "dudes",they could be put into a sticky file,so that one could print and carry.....thanks in advance


Yep sure will

----------


## Sideshow

> Mate I will put money on it that they will not commit themselves in writing. It's just not how the game is played 
> Best of luck at any rate.


No but I will have printed out all the email correspondence which will have the head dude pointing out there regulations.
Now if at check in stage they want to get funny I'll hand that lot over with his number and say "So good sir! Your not going with what the boss say's hmmm let me get him on the line....."
It's been listed here you need to do your home work and be prepared. Then if a shit fight dose start you have at lest start with the upper hand.
Most a check in don't give a monkeys but you do get the one who is a vegan our safe member now and again.  
Last time I came into nz all the cop wanted to know was my X spot  :Grin:  funny bugger

----------


## distant stalker

I've had mixed experiences, fine flying with ammo in plastic box one day, next day wanted it in factory box, when I queried them on why though they looked at the plastic box and decided it held everything sufficiently securely so got there in the end

----------


## zimmer

> No but I will have printed out all the email correspondence which will have the head dude pointing out there regulations.
> Now if at check in stage they want to get funny I'll hand that lot over with his number and say "So good sir! Your not going with what the boss say's hmmm let me get him on the line....."
> It's been listed here you need to do your home work and be prepared. Then if a shit fight dose start you have at lest start with the upper hand.
> Most a check in don't give a monkeys but you do get the one who is a vegan our safe member now and again.  
> Last time I came into nz all the cop wanted to know was my X spot  funny bugger


Most of my flying issues have been entering of leaving NZ. Mostly no probs elsewhere although I did have the Oz Federal Police temporarily confiscate my guns once on arrival there. But that’s another story.

The average cop here unfortunately knows nothing about FAs. That was proven on one of my flights out from Auckland where I contacted the cops to advise of my departure with a FA. The young guy came to me in departures area, read heaps of people, to do his thing. Unbelievable. On getting the rifle out of the case a clear zone of 15 meters around me immediately occurred. The rifle in question was a muzzle loader. He instructed that I “break open the action” (shotgun speak maybe) so that he could determine the rifle was not loaded. I said it was a muzzle loader and it didn’t open up like a bolt gun. All that did was cause him to instruct again in a louder voice and the people free area around me expanded.  Eventually I was able to convince him by using the ram rod down the barrel that the rifle was charge free.

When we eventually returned to NZ to live I had 5 FAs with me. They took me off to one side and thru a separate lane, showed no interest in the rest of our goods, and sent us on our way miles ahead of all the other poor passengers.

Sorry, bit off topic.

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks Rushy I look forward to my speedy boarding  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Right just got my confirmation that I can take my firearms on the Flight. 
Emirates have been most helpful. Even emailed me when they could not open my jpegs of licenses etc. Looks like a good service so far :Thumbsup: 
Emailed the head Dude about the ammunition. 
His reply was fairly bog standard :Sad:  so I've gone out and brought a small lock box which I can fit the packets of ammo in and lock. 
Sterling -Hook Cash Box | Portable & Diversion Safes | Screwfix.com
Weight is bugger all. This will then go in my suitcase, which is what they want anyway. 
Can't do much more than that. I'll let you know how I get on :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan

Can't open a JPEG file? Cripes what computer are they using, an abacus?

----------


## Rushy

> Can't open a JPEG file? Cripes what computer are they using, an abacus?


Ryan you are normally quite particular about accuracy of statement but I see a flaw in your post.  An Abacus is not a computer coz it doesn't have a USB port.

----------


## Ryan

> Ryan you are normally quite particular about accuracy of statement but I see a flaw in your post.  An Abacus is not a computer coz it doesn't have a USB port.


Rushy, given that you're a dad and a granddad, you are legally entitled to make such jokes.

----------


## Sideshow

I think it was how I scanned them? Still not sure but once I put it up as PDF it went through fine.
What I liked is that they got in contact saying that they could not open them.
Don't know of another airline that would bother especially coming from there head office!

----------


## gadgetman

> I think it was how I scanned them? Still not sure but once I put it up as PDF it went through fine.
> What I liked is that they got in contact saying that they could not open them.
> Don't know of another airline that would bother especially coming from there head office!


Quite often the email system is set up so the staff cannot open the attachments even though the software is loaded to view it. This is to avoid accidentally opening something dodgy that can bring the whole system to a halt. They can view the type of file, just not from an email.

----------


## Sideshow

Well sitting in the departure lounge at Heathrow T3.
Now what I went through for the last hour was......interesting  :Wtfsmilie: 
Airline was fine yes sir all present and correct  :Thumbsup:  packed ammo correct guns correct  :Thumbsup: 
Wicked me thinks :ORLY: 
Now comes the terminal staff :Zomg:  really what a bunch of fucken morons!!!!!
Luckily I had one guy that saw the light when I produced all the paper work.
One look and he says cool you done ya home work I'll sort it for you.
Tells dip shit on the exray machine....."listen love it's not loaded even I can see that"!
Then I hear you can't take ammo on the plane!
He says again no it's going in the hole!  Hear again look he can't take it on the plane! He says look there is no way that that 28kg back is going in the over head locker! It's going in the hold! Oh ok then :Wtfsmilie:  :XD: 
God it's like the blind leading the blind :O O: 
Anyway my flights been called see you all in a days time :Sick:  :O O:  :Wtfsmilie: 
Tell someone up there to turn the heat up as it's 28 here today :Thumbsup:

----------


## Blisters

Heading to nelson 3rd april, anyone know anymore about ammo and rifles on air nz, really need a double gun case too

----------


## Moutere

Regarding people getting caught out with original packaging and their ammunition. My best guess is it relates to correctly labelling DGs

From the website:
_Airline safety requirements
Ammunition must be securely packed in division 1.4S (UN0012 or UN0014) and must not exceed 5kg gross weight._

----------


## Russian 22.

> Heading to nelson 3rd april, anyone know anymore about ammo and rifles on air nz, really need a double gun case too


I talked to my dad who works at the airport and some of his colleagues. I didn't seem to get a consistent answer.  It seemed like ammo in separate case to rifle and bolt on your persons in your carry on was what they wanted. Best to call someone high up and see what they say.

Can borrow my 2 gun hard case if you promise to be a good boy to it lol.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

Yeah its weird how theres no single answer, keen for case what do you drink? Waikato?(eww)

----------


## muzza

I have always had rifle in locked case , bolt in suitcase , ammo in original packets if possible , but in a decent box in my suitcase as checked luggage. None of those parts ever go in your carry-on baggage. If you get grief from the check-in person ask for their supervisor - you dont have to justify your actions to someone on the bottom rung of the ladder , go higher up to someone with far more experience.

----------


## Marty Henry

Also approved is this less exciting version as its actually small arms ammunition , inert projectile, not liable to explode in bulk.
The word explosive gets some peoples heart racing.

----------


## Moutere

All the dangerous goods courses I've ever had the fortune of having to complete always go on about the original packaging.
i.e. correctly labelled and fit for purpose, I'd say the issue with the check in staff is a hang over from similar work based training, rather than good practical judgement.
Travelling with firearms and ammunition domestically is generally a non issue.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Yeah its weird how theres no single answer, keen for case what do you drink? Waikato?(eww)


Sure. I like asahi. But won't say no to Waikato haha.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## rs200nz

Yup 5kg max and original packaging for Ammo.  I bring ammo back from CHC to AKL all the time and they ask me these questions.  Aoraki Ammo customer!!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## shift14

> It seemed like ammo in separate case to rifle and bolt on your persons in your carry on was what they wanted. Best to call someone high up and see what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


FFS, talk to someone high up; how much time have you got to waste.....check the website of the respective airline and print the relative information off, so youve got proof, otherwise its you against the airline rep.

The other gem... the bolt on your person in your carry on.....that will end in tears at security scanning.

Oh and I work at the airport too.

B

----------


## Russian 22.

> FFS, talk to someone high up; how much time have you got to waste.....check the website of the respective airline and print the relative information off, so youve got proof, otherwise its you against the airline rep.
> 
> The other gem... the bolt on your person in your carry on.....that will end in tears at security scanning.
> 
> Oh and I work at the airport too.
> 
> B



As I said. I talked to the ground staff and half of them didn't seem to know the rules so I was going by what I was told at the time. And when I searched the air nz website I found a lot more useful information.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Hiya.
> 
> I recently flew to Christchurch for a hunt, I had about 15x rounds inside a standard pouch with the elastic fitted holes which you put your bullets inside. On the flight from AKLD I had no issues with security however when I checked in my bag to the flight from Christchurch to AKLD the security person said there are new rules that all ammunition has to be stored in the 'original' packaging... I had all of my rem mag AMAX rounds confiscated... My pouch wasn't acceptable.
> 
> With these new said rules, how would I go about transporting them the next time? Would one of those green hardlid cases be acceptable?


There are a lot of regular travellers on this forum for competition shooting and hunting. 

Just flew back from one yesterday with a heap of forum members. 
When you get asked if your ammo is in original packaging you always say yes.

You are allowed 5kgs in your checkin luggage on both international and national flights.
After all. What is original packaging for ammunition you constructed yourself?






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

OK so the original op is national flights.
Just a heads up on international and different airports.
It doesn't matter what your airline states. If the ground staff are not happy then it's not going on even if you are complying with everything that the airline states.
I did this when flying with Emirates to NZ. They where really good. They had all my forms printed and waiting for me on arrival at Heathrow.
But the ground staff, that is the secrurity had not a clue! Just to be clear that is not emirates staff but BAA ground staff. When exraying the two rifles I heard one say oh but we can't see that it's not loaded :Wtfsmilie:  Another wanted to put the ammo on by it's self. Even though the airline states that it needs to be in a locked box and packed securely in your main hold bag.
I got there in the end. And both rifles our now back on NZ soil. On the way back Emirates even had all the paper work ready for the return trip :Thumbsup:  can't get better than that when I did not even tell them that it was a one way trip for the rifles.

I suspect that this is the issue that you will start to face and see. I have read of people flying down to the South Island and then not being able to fly back with there ammo. Even though there ammo boxs have not changed from the original flight out.

----------


## systolic

When the NZ IPSC pistol team went to France many of them used saved factory boxes for their reloads.

I also heard some just printed their own labels and stuck them on MTM plastic boxes.

Never heard of anyone having a problem.

----------


## Sideshow

That printing is a good idea maybe the way forward. Might try that :Thumbsup:

----------


## faregame

This is from air NZ’s website
https://www.airnewzealand.com/dangerous-goods#firearms
Print it and take it with you or domestictly have the link on your phone
Those are air nz rules show you can show the staff
Used to work for air nz years ago - regional staff often know more than the big centres as they do more jobs

Firearms and ammunition

Taking firearms into or out of a country

Most countries have firearms and ammunition clearance requirements that you must apply for before you leave home. They are usually required when you leave and enter each country.

All firearms must be carried in a lockable case suitable for air carriage, for example a suitcase, box or container that is designed to prevent access. For firearms carried to or from the USA or UK, the firearm case must be hard sided and locked.

For more information on bringing firearms and ammunition into New Zealand and/or leaving with them, see the New Zealand Police website.

Airline safety requirements

Ammunition must be securely packed in division 1.4S (UN0012 or UN0014) and must not exceed 5kg gross weight.

Prohibited

Any firearm or ammunition that does not have the legally required import/export permit or other documentation required under your departing and destination countries' laws
Ammunition must not be carried in the same checked baggage as a firearm
Approval required

You must notify us of your intention to carry a firearm and/or ammunition as soon as possible after you have obtained any required permits
When travelling to the United Kingdom, you must notify us at least two weeks before your date of departure, so we can seek approval to carry your firearm on your behalf
At the time of booking Air New Zealand must be advised whenever ammunition or firearms are to be carried

----------


## Sideshow

For the international traveler going through the UK just remember it's not the airline staff at the check in that you will have trouble with!
It the baggage security services. If one says no then it is no. You don't get no high up. On top of that every airport is different and every shift as well.
I've heard of guys coming back from Scotland and finding there guns out on the street with the rest of the over sized luggage  :O O: 

I mean if your AO doesn't even know the laws, rules are you expecting security to.....come they wave a wand for a living  :XD:

----------

